# plott hounds



## bullfrog (Mar 7, 2013)

does anyone in georgia raise any tree minded plott hounds?  i am not looking for one at the moment but would like to see what blood lines are out there. 
 i  know nothing about the plots at all, but what blood lines are the colder nosed and what blood lines are have better percentages of COONDOGS?


----------



## NorthGA25 (Mar 7, 2013)

North ga plots need I say more contact eddie anderson in calhoun co KY or wayne allan in cartersville ga they can head u in the right direction


----------



## Dbender (Mar 7, 2013)

*cur*

I know this doesn't have to do with plotts but have you ever tried that kemmer you are giving away on coons?  You can pm me if you prefer.  I think there is a man around Vidalia that raises some pretty cold nosed plotts.  I'll try to find you a number.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 7, 2013)

yep tried him on coons but he is much better on squirrel. he wants to use his eyes to much for me. even let a few go for him and if he sees it go up he will tree it. but if not well then i can run that one another day with the hounds. but now if he can catch it on the ground well you now have a coon to take home and skin out.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 7, 2013)

Preacher Robert Longshore in Hogansville.  This is a 7 month old female that came from him.  I tried to post a video but I couldn't get it done.  She is treeing on a possum, the first tree game she has ever seen.  Possums don't bother me...."If it climbs, it ain't trash"


----------



## Prorain (Mar 9, 2013)

Scrubby Rogers out in Ellabell Ga has some good hounds w/cold noses and both of the others mentioned have some fine plotts also.My plotts have some of Preacher Longshore's and Scrubby's bloodline and mine are cold nosed.Good luck!


----------



## englishmonster (Mar 10, 2013)

i hunt with Robert Longshore every week and own one of his pups. i also comp hunt his hounds fer him. pm me if u want sum info


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2013)

Usually the longer-eared ones are colder nosed. Some Plotts have long droopy hound ears, and some have shorter, more cocky ears- these on an average are hotter nosed and more apt to be ill.


----------



## englishmonster (Mar 13, 2013)

cant beat tha Preachers plotts. lol


----------



## Throwback (Apr 13, 2013)

i second preacher longshore. hes been raising plotts a long time too

T


----------

